# Latest commissioned piece



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

A friend who owns a contractor company here gives his employees a Umeke for 15 years of service. He asked if I would make them for him and this is what I will give him this week.

6" tall, 9" wide mango burl with clear resin filler in the bark inclusion.

I used small words unlike @Mike Hill and @Jonkou . They dont know how to read the audience... @Tony cant see over some of the words you guys use. How rude of you two, you should be ashamed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice!what is a umeke?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> Nice!what is a umeke?


This is a umeke yankee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is a umeke yankee
> 
> View attachment 204827


We call that a bowl on the Mainland..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2021)

Us Yankees call that a bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> We call that a bowl on the Mainland..


You can't count to 2 so we are going to call it a umeke. Okay pumpkin? Don't you have some yankee stuff you should be doing now? 

 "Hmmmmm, is my moat big enough to keep the texas Yankees away?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony will be calling him a stupid islander any minute now.............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2021)

OMG y'all are killin me here...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tony will be calling him a stupid islander any minute now.............


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I used small words unlike @Mike Hill and @Jonkou .
> 
> View attachment 204823
> 
> ...


Must be all that tropical air you are forced to breathe........or........maybe.......it's being bonked on the head by too many cocunuts or too much Spam!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tony will be calling him a stupid islander any minute now.............


You have to spell it the way Kevin did or he doesn't understand: Stoopid Islander. 





(He's a little soft in the head, bless his heart!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2021)

back on topic, wow, nice!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Must be all that tropical air you are forced to breathe........or........maybe.......it's being bonked on the head by too many cocunuts or too much Spam!


How could you have to much spam? You must be messing with me...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

I hate to agree with Don, but you can never have too much Spam.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> back on topic, wow, nice!!!!!!!!


Thank you, don't you just hate it when Yankees hijack a thread like this. Here I am, showing my latest work and bam! Down the ol'flush hole.

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> I hate to agree with Don, but you can never have too much Spam.


Wait, what?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> View attachment 204828


You gotta remember I'm a 1/4 Hawaiian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> You gotta remember I'm a 1/4 Hawaiian.


What's the other 1/4 half pint?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks like you didn’t use your fancy boat finish on this piece.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Looks like you didn’t use your fancy boat finish on this piece.


I did, rather than waxing it I wet sand to 6k and leave it a bit muted. Can't have a mirror finish on a Umeke, that would just be silly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Jalepeno Spam - Yeh!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is a umeke yankee


Hey now...don't be lumpin in them teXas stubbies with me....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A friend who owns a contractor company here gives his employees a Umeke for 15 years of service. He asked if I would make them for him and this is what I will give him this week.
> 
> 6" tall, 9" wide mango burl with clear resin filler in the bark inclusion.
> 
> ...


What color are you going to paint it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> You gotta remember I'm a 1/4 Hawaiian.


Just cuz you wear flip flops, that don't make you part Hawaiian, chum....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 8, 2021)

If he was in Hawaii, they would make him part of Hawaii by throwing him in a volcano and sacrificing him to the gods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If he was in Hawaii, they would make him part of Hawaii by throwing him in a volcano and sacrificing him to the gods


Yeah... for the gods... that's why... for sure... why else toss a mainlander into a volcano....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Just cuz you wear flip flops, that don't make you part Hawaiian, chum....


Slippas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I used small words unlike @Mike Hill and @Jonkou . They dont know how to read the audience... @Tony cant see over some of the words you guys use. How rude of you two, you should be ashamed.


e akahele I ka mea au e olelo ai ke ‘Ike ‘ole ‘oe e pili ana is lakou 
maika’i loa umeke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> e akahele I ka mea au e olelo ai ke ‘Ike ‘ole ‘oe e pili ana is lakou
> maika’i loa umeke


Agreed and thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 8, 2021)

That is worthy for 15 years for sure. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 8, 2021)

Sounds like a bowl to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> e akahele I ka mea au e olelo ai ke ‘Ike ‘ole ‘oe e pili ana is lakou
> maika’i loa umeke


Yeh mon! Wait - wrong island - sorry!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Sounds like a bowl to me
> 
> View attachment 204840


Sounds like a @Lou Currier to me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 9, 2021)

You lied in the first sentence. “A friend”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 9, 2021)

Tclem said:


> You lied in the first sentence. “A friend”


Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce you to Mahna Mahna

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You can't count to 2 so we are going to call it a umeke. Okay pumpkin? Don't you have some yankee stuff you should be doing now?
> 
> "Hmmmmm, is my moat big enough to keep the texas Yankees away?"


Thank goodness moat works both ways.....
Nice bowl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 9, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Thank goodness moat works both ways.....
> Nice bowl.


Grrr

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 9, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce you to Mahna Mahna


A classic, as are all things Muppet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 9, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> A classic, as are all things Muppet.


It is all I hear when @Tclem chirps in. 

Since we have crazy rules about how many in people in the lunchroom at any given time I've been eating in my office and watching a muppets episode during lunch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 9, 2021)

How has your hand crafted bar held up? Still in use?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 9, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> How has your hand crafted bar held up? Still in use?


It closed with covid and we haven't opened it up again. I did go look at it yesterday and it's holding up well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce you to Mahna Mahna


What many people don't actually know is that the song is apparently taken from a Swiss porno...what was @Don Ratcliff thinking when he posted this and more importantly is what is he doing in his office watching such Muppet videos during lunch

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> What many people don't actually know is that the song is apparently taken from a Swiss porno...what was @Don Ratcliff thinking when he posted this and more importantly is what is he doing in his office watching such Muppet videos during lunch



I had to look that up....

It's true!!! 

Don't let the cancel culture kids learn that....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

